# Wohnort Hessen, Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland, Tipps?



## Robin2203 (9. März 2015)

Hallo User,

Mein Name ist Robin und ich bin neu hier im Forum. Natürlich habe ich auch gleich mal eine Frage.

Wie sieht es denn aus, ich wohne in Darmstadt (Hessen) und möchte gerne meinen Angelschein in einem anderen Bundesland machen, würde es mit einem "Urlaub" verknüpfen, wäre das denn machbar? Das selbe habe ich mit meinem Tauchschein auch gemacht, klar wollte ich den am Anfang in Deutschland machen aber das größte Problem ist, ich arbeite im Einzelhandel und da ändert sich der Plan auch mal 1-3x in der Woche, so haben wir selten feste Zeiten um was zu planen. Deshalb hatte ich mir gedacht, gleicht 2 Wochen Urlaub auf der schönen Insel Curaçao zu verbringen um meinen Tauchschein zu machen plus Urlaub. Das ganze ging von morgens bis abends und hatte alles von Theorie, Praxis im Pool/Meer und Prüfung. 

Das selbe würde ich mit dem Angelschein natürlich auch gerne machen. Habe mich auch im Internet durchgelesen, die einen schreiben das es geht, die anderen meinen das es nicht geht sondern nur im eigenen Ort/Bundesland wo man auch wohnt. Jetzt dachte ich mir um einen kleinen Schritt weiter zu gehen, das Regierungspräsidium in Darmstadt anzuschreiben und habe folgende Antwort erhalten:

Zitat:" Fischerprüfungen bzw. Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer werden in Hessen nur anerkannt, wenn folgende Voraussetzungen nachweislich erfüllt sind:

a) der Nachweis der Sachkunde über die Arten der Fische, die Hege der Fischbestände und Pflege der Fischgewässer, die Fanggeräte und deren Gebrauch, die Behandlung gefangener Fische und die fischerei-, tierschutz- und naturschutzrechtlichen Vorgaben durch das Bestehen einer einschlägigen Prüfung mit Zeugnis und

b) ein der Prüfung vorausgehender, einschlägiger Vorbereitungslehrgang, der die o. g. Kenntnisse und Fertigkeiten vermittelt und den Vorgaben des Hessischen Fischereigesetzes und den darauf beruhenden Rechtsvorschriften entspricht. Die Lehrgangsdauer hat mindestens 24 Stunden zu betragen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
i. A. 
Wilhelm "

Also so wie ich es verstehe, ist das alles möglich wenn ich diese Vorraussetzungen erfülle.

Kennt ihr oder könnt ihr mir helfen, in welchem Bundesland das so ist, wo ich mich am besten melden könnte, wie eventuell die Preise sind und ob so strickte Kurse (Angebote) gibt? Wie zum Beispiel bei Fahrschulen wo sie die ganze Theorie nicht 2 mal die Woche anbieten sondern eine Woche komplett strickt durchziehen.

Über nette und hilfreiche Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.

LG
Robin


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wohnort Hessen, Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland, Tipps?*

Fahr an die Mecklenburger Küste und mache in einem wochenendkurs bei PETER RINOW deinen Schein, der ist klasse und alle meine Freunde haben bei ihm den Schein problemlos bestanden.


----------



## Robin2203 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wohnort Hessen, Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland, Tipps?*

Hey,

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 

Das klingt schonmal sehr interessant, hast du vielleicht ein Link für mich oder eine Mailadresse?

Wenn ich den dort mache, bekomm ich dann auch keine Probleme in Hessen wegen umschreiben und macht er den Kurs so wie er in Hessen sein soll (Anbiederungen)? Wie war das denn bei deinen Freunden?

LG
Robin


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wohnort Hessen, Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland, Tipps?*

Das steht im Gesetz dazu:


> § 26
> Fischerprüfung
> (1) In der Prüfung sind ausreichende Kenntnisse über die Arten der Fische, die Hege der Fischbestände und Pflege der Fischgewässer, die Fanggeräte und deren Gebrauch, die Behandlung gefangener Fische und die fischereirechtlichen, tierschutzrechtlichen und naturschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften nachzuweisen. Eine Fischerprüfung, die vor dem 15. Januar 1992 abgelegt wurde, gilt als Fischerprüfung nach § 25 Abs. 1 Satz 2 Nr. 2, wenn sie den in Satz 1 genannten Anforderungen entsprochen hat.* Die oberste Fischereibehörde erkennt die staatlichen oder staatlich anerkannten Fischerprüfungen anderer Bundesländer an, wenn die Voraussetzungen, unter denen in anderen Ländern die Fischerprüfung abgelegt wird, den Vorgaben dieses Gesetzes und der hierauf beruhenden Rechtsvorschriften entsprechen.*


Also würde ich zuerst mal bei der obersten Behörde nachfragen, ob sie eine Prüfung anerkennen, wie Du sie planst - sonst machste die, und die lassen das nicht gelten.


----------



## Robin2203 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wohnort Hessen, Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland, Tipps?*

Hi Thomas,

Danke für deine Antwort. Welche oberste Fischereibehörde sollte ich denn anschreiben, die in Hessen oder Mecklenburg Vorpommern oder beide?

Ich such sie dann gleich im Internet und schreib denen eine Mail.

LG
Robin


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wohnort Hessen, Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland, Tipps?*

Hessen, weil Du da wohnst und das so im hessischen Fischereigesetz steht (s.o.) und die dafür für Dich zuständig sind.


----------



## Robin2203 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wohnort Hessen, Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland, Tipps?*

Ok super, hab gleich gegoogled und sie gefunden, war gerade etwas verwirrt weil das Regierungspräsidium Darmstadt nur die Obere Fischereibehörde ist und nicht die Oberste. Aber ich habe an die Oberste Fischereibehörde gleich geschrieben und warte nur noch auf Antwort. 

Kann euch gerne auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wohnort Hessen, Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland, Tipps?*

Fänd ich klasse, wenn Du uns informieren würdest!


----------



## Ruti Island (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wohnort Hessen, Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland, Tipps?*

Ich wohne auch in Hessen und habe meinen Fischereischein damals aus Kosten- und Zeitgründen in Thüringen gemacht. Habe vorher Kontakt mit der unteren Fischereibehörde Kontakt aufgenommen, um mir bestätigen zu lassen, dass ich auch mit einer Fischerprüfung aus einem anderen Bundesland den Fischereischein bei meiner Gemeinde bekomme.


----------



## Robin2203 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wohnort Hessen, Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland, Tipps?*

Hi Nils,

Ich danke auch dir für die Antwort.

Das klingt ja interessant, darf ich mal fragen wo genau du den gemacht hast, wie es war, wie teuer, wie lange und ob es sehr kniffelig war?

Ich warte jetzt erstmal ab was mir die Oberste Fischereibehörde so schreibt, da bin ich dann auf der ganz sicheren Seite. Ich weiß gar nicht ob die mir auch was schriftliches geben können wo bestätigt wird das ich keine Probleme bekommen werde falls es auch wirklich geht.

LG
Robin


----------



## Ruti Island (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wohnort Hessen, Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland, Tipps?*

So genau hab ich es auch nicht mehr im Kopf. Es war in Eisenach und es waren insgesamt 24h Unterrichtsstunden an 3 Wochenenden und hat inkl. Prüfungsgebühr keine 100€ gekostet. In Hessen wäre es Zeit- und Preismäßig ungefähr das doppelte gewesen.


----------



## Robin2203 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wohnort Hessen, Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland, Tipps?*

Wenn du es nicht mehr genau weißt macht es nichts. Aber das ist schon cool, nur sicher an 3 Wochenenden? Denn in Darmstadt hat mal ein bekannter sein Schein gemacht und meinte das es 2 WE's war (SA und SO) von 08:00 Uhr bis 17:00 uhr. Aber vielleicht ist es überall verschieden.


----------



## Ruti Island (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wohnort Hessen, Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland, Tipps?*

Ja, es waren 3 Wochenenden mit jeweils Samstag und Sonntag 4h.


----------



## Robin2203 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Wohnort Hessen, Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland, Tipps?*

Hey,

Achso ok, ja das geht ja noch.

Sobald ich eine Antwort von der Behörde bekomme, werde ich mich melden, vielleicht gibt es ja doch eine Wendung.

LG
Robin


----------



## Robin2203 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wohnort Hessen, Fischereischein in anderem Bundesland, Tipps?*

Hallo Leute,

Ich melde mich sehr spät aber wollte euch nur Bescheid sagen das ich den Fischereischein doch in Hessen machen konnte und nun stolzer Angler bin 

LG und danke nochmal,
Robin


----------

